# Baptismal pool project



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey guys...
I was given the task of building a baptismal pool for our church, if i felt comfortable enough doing so... I said i like challenges, so i want to give it a shot. Seeing as alot of the concepts are probably the same as building a tank, i'm asking for some input from you guys... This is my initial drawing/draft:








I have 3/4 ply for the bottom, 2x4 framed walls, then 3/4 ply on inside walls, along with 3'4" foam insulation to protect the pond liner(which is not shown)

Does this seem like it would work to hold water and not leak/bust apart? The pool itself will be 4'x8' out to out, and 3' tall. with the water level being around 24-30"

was thinking to put sand on the bottom as well, to help soften the load of 2 adults standing inside of it.
should i silicone the corners of the plywood for any reason?
should i add foam on the outside for the pond liner for any reason, and how should i attach the liner, or would it just sit there once the water is in it?
more questions, but would like some input with what i have first...

Am i taking on TOO much here... Price/budget is an issue, or we would just buy a pre-made one! lol

Hope to get some help here, thanks in advance!!!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

no opinions??? i'm supposed to meet up with the leadership team tonight...
should the 2x4s be bigger, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## TheJ0kerrr (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not an expert of any sort, but here's my .02.

For sure, this thing won't hold water unless you seal it real good from the inside. In order to seal a wooden structure, you need to use some kind of epoxy paint or watever is made for that. Probably have to use something for the corners too...not sure sillicone alone will do it.

Also, I would be a bit concerned about not having any braces strenghtening the 8' long top 2x4. Now, I understand this wouldn't be practical for the kind of use your are building it for, but there must be a way to calculate the resistence needed to hold that much water. Maybe you can find an 8 foot long by 3.5" wide steel plate that would reinforce the 2x4...or maybe use doubled 2x6 instead. What's for sure, is that an 8' aquarium would have at least 2 braces across the top.

You might wanna look for wooden aquarium DIY builds around the web, there are some huge ones and i'm sure that would help you a lot.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

Pond liner should work fine for sealing it. The 2x4 studs are likely fine, but I'd want something stronger across the top. There'll be a lot of force on those 8' long boards. (A pair of 2x6 might do it, but you'd be best off running it past a structural engineer, especially if failure would do a lot of damage to the church.) Keep in mind the water will slosh back and forth as people get in and out - you may need to brace the ends. Presumably you'll have a ladder for people to use getting in and out - make sure it won't puncture the pond liner...

You'll also likely want a drain in the bottom so that it can be easily drained and cleaned... I've no idea how to seal that to the pond liner though.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

I did do a little re-design, like house construction is done, i put 2 2x4's across the top overlapping them... would that be sufficient enough you think, or you still think some sort of flat metal beam should be added??? like this:








Also was thinking that instead of a drain, i would just use a python and garden hose... i know it would take longer, but the safety factor outweighs putting a drain in! lol

thanks so far for the comments, keep bringing them


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Is this a temporary thing or for more long term?

Because people will be climbing in and out of it you are going to run into problems with punctures and stress on the wood walls. If it's going to be a permament installation then you may want to invest in going concrete and cinderblocks.

I would make the following suggestions:
Remove the foam board from the top edge. Plan on using a 2 x 6 horizontally across the top to sandwich the pond liner between the upper 2x4 layer and the 2x6. Let the 2 x 6 overhang over the outside to conceal the liner edge. You can run screws down through the 2 x 6 into the underside to squeeze the liner together and hold in it place. Be sure to fill the tub first so that the slack is taken out of the liner. After securing the top rail down, trim off all the extra liner from the underside.

There will be a lot of water pressure on the sides because it is so deep. To prevent it from bowing you may want to use doubled up 2x4's in the middle.

Punctures will be an issue plus the liner will get slippery over time. Getting in and out could be an issue. This will probably work as a temporary solution but a concrete and tiled tub with steps would last a lot longer and be safer.

Andy


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Andy. Will bring up that point!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

If I do a block and mortar, and tile tub, do instill have to build some kind of support, or is straight block and mortar all I need?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Straight block and mortar is fine. I have done similar pools in the past. I would run rebar through the block and fill with concrete to make it more sturdy.

Line the inside with concrete and paint with a water sealing pool paint (will take several coats). This will make for a puncture proof pool.

You can use a decorative stone block to use as capstones which can be mortared in place to make it easier to get in and out. You can also build a stair into the pool to make getting in and out easier.

Andy


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

One more thing. Be wary of weight. Not sure what floor this is going on but just the water weight alone would be several tons.

You don't want it to go through the floor.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks again andy... it will be sitting on a gym floor, so i would think weight shouldn't be an issue, but i will bring that up as well next time we meet.

if we decide to do tiles on the inside, do you still suggest to do the paint or would the backer board and tile be sufficient enough?

oh, also... what about the bottom of the pool. what would be used as the bottom with a block and mortar system??? this will be roughly a 3'x7' pool(maybe a tad bigger to incorporate steps)... backer board i believe only comes in like 2'x4' sheets. so would i just lay sheets down to size then just put blocks on top???

thanks again for your help. gonna start pricing this design out to get an estimate...


----------

